# vboxgtk crash



## Eudgen (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi,
I install vboxgtk from ports


```
# cd /usr/ports/deskutils/vboxgtk
# make install clean

$ pkg_info | grep vbox
vboxgtk-0.5.2_1     GTK frontend for VirtualBox
```

then I try tu run it


```
$ vboxgtk 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/vboxgtk", line 94, in <module>
    vboxgtk.main()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/vboxgtk/vboxgtk_iface.py", line 797, in main
    VBoxGtk(vboxdao_generic.VBoxDao())
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/vboxgtk/vboxdao_generic.py", line 80, in __init__
    self.default_media_folder) = self.get_system_properties()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/vboxgtk/vboxdao_generic.py", line 93, in get_system_properties
    props.maxVDISize, props.defaultHardDiskFolder)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/xpcom/client/__init__.py", line 384, in __getattr__
    raise AttributeError, "XPCOM component '%s' has no attribute '%s'" % (self._object_name_, attr)
AttributeError: XPCOM component '<unknown>' has no attribute 'maxVDISize'
```


```
$ pkg_info | grep box
vboxgtk-0.5.2_1     GTK frontend for VirtualBox
virtualbox-ose-4.0.12 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.0.12 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```

I found the same bug at the ubuntu launchpad, but no solution...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2011)

VBoxgtk only seems to work with emulators/virtualbox-ose-legacy.


----------



## Eudgen (Aug 31, 2011)

SirDice,
Thank you! Problem solved.


----------

